# ashtrays post em up!!!



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

just cause its my style i may modify it a little think the stinky ashtray
http://img109.imageshack.us/i/dscf8896.jpg/


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey I got one of those.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pic and good idea for an ashtray. What's the smoke?


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I am definitely making one of those now, or similar. I have a bunch of engine parts lying around the shop.
Great idea!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got a good deal on a new tray:










It action:


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

me too Jumes!
TL1000R Piston made by me.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is mine eep:


----------



## jahoban (Nov 26, 2009)

i have the same romeo y julieta ashtray 
i love it :rockon:

jason


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothing fancy. Just usable


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is mine my gf got me at Goodwill for $2.99


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

My wifes heirloom dutch ashtray.
View attachment 49254
:smile:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Any more nice ashtrays out there in the forum?? :behindsofa:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Got this one off of [email protected] for 99cents plus about $10 shipping. The shipping seemed steep to me but it had probly $6 in packing to protect it. It has a marking on it "Bourne Denry Derby - Made in England"









Bottom marking


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Got this today


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

nice tray bro ^^^


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Got this today


Now that's a sweet ashtray :smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

My one and only, a Stinky. Need to get me some different ones. First pic was yesterday, second pic is with today's ashes.


----------



## Phatmix12 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL nice piston head...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's one of mine:










Nothing beats a Stinky though, IMO.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice ashtray Dave. Where did you get it?

edit: googled it.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I normally don't collect 'Cohiba knickknacks' but I found this for just a few Cuban pesos on a street corner Cuban flea market .


----------



## croker (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice.


----------

